# Atlas pens and sketch pencil



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here are some better pics of the atlas pens and I added a sketch pencil to it. Hope you like these Harry can't wait to see your pens.   Sorry Corey don't know what kind of wood it is lost the list from the woodcrafter blank pack.  I believe it is the parker refill didn't really say but that is what I'm guessing Corey I will find out though.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are great looking Glenmore. Real beauties for sure. I haven't tried one of the artist or sketch pencils yet. Well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Glenmore, nice looking pens & pencil. Just wanted to let you know that I ordered the PSI Shopsmith starter kit. The site says it hasn't shipped yet so I don't know when it will get here. I wish I had done it sooner for Christmas gifts.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice ones Glenmore. Very nice... I really have always liked those sketch pencils. Got to get me a couple. Wish PSI sold them. Hey, you can tell if it is a parker refill if it is the fat ones. Cross style refills are the skinny ones that slimline pens use. 


Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very well turned Glenmore. Harry will like those pics. LOL


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

challagan said:


> Nice ones Glenmore. Very nice... I really have always liked those sketch pencils. Got to get me a couple. Wish PSI sold them. Hey, you can tell if it is a parker refill if it is the fat ones. Cross style refills are the skinny ones that slimline pens use.
> 
> 
> Corey



Corey it's the parker style. PSI do sell them but in two blank type. The other thing I like about these is the PSI style the sharpener falls right out when in use. These have it threaded right into the pencil don't have to worry about loosing them. I got them from wood crafter.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. George so you are joining our side just be careful they are very addicting. Dave these pics should keep harry quiet.  Now I can pick on him until I see one of his pens.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I will have to get a couple of those, thanks. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're not wrong Dave, aren't those photos. just perfect, and the artistic way they have been displayed makes me wonder if Glenmore may have cheated and got a pro. in to take the shots!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Please forgive me Glenmore for suggesting, albeit tongue in cheek, in an earlier post that you may have blurred the shots to cover poor workmanship. you have excelled yourself both in the turning and the photography. I shan't attempt to make a pen until the table, now a cabinet, is finished and then my camera will be well hidden and I can't envisage a time when I shall insult the intelligence of the pro. pen turners on the forum by doing a photo-shoot.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Harry sorry to pick on you so much. But you are a master on everything you do. So I'm in anticipation on your pen. In other words I'm excited to see your work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Me too, Harry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You guys are just too kind. The cabinet is nearly finished, I just have the electrics to connect and the chisel holders to make. I can sense that you're wondering what electrics, well I have a Halogen light on a goose-neck and two switches, one for the lathe, the other for the dust collector, these switch a pair of sockets at the rear for the lathe and DC. to plug into with a single flexible cable to the mains socket. Photo-shoot envisaged in a few days.


----------

